# Notification dll



## Cobh Rambler (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,
I have recently installed wireless internet broadband and I keep getting the message "Notification dll has not been registered, program will not work correctly". As a result my broadband goes offline very frequetly. Does anyone know how I can get rid of this annoying message? Please let me know in very simple language if you can as I'm not a Techie.
Thanks.


----------



## daniclov (Jun 28, 2005)

Did you get this fixed? What did you have to do. I'm getting the same thing. When I strart up Windows (vista) a "wireless configuration" box comes up and says "Notification dll is not available, program will not work correctly."


----------



## Cobh Rambler (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,
No solution yet.
You're the first one to reply.
Let me know if you get sorted.
Cheers.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Found this via Google:
http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...54-8413-61798b68bb60&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1

3rd post down has some steps that corrected this error for one person at least.

Jerry


----------

